# Cheap hides?



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

hiya guys getting my new snakes sunday corn island boa and spider royal cant wait

the corn island is 07 the royal 09

i was just wondering what size hides you think i need i would prefer them in black but dont want them to cost the earth but at the same time dont want to use an old margarine tub lol

somthing like this would be ideal - but its way to big any suggestions
Really Useful Recycled Storage Box Black 18 Lts - NEW! on eBay (end time 31-Mar-11 17:18:28 BST)

on the note of moss what do you guys use to aid shedding i have lots of coco coir would this be ok??


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

there are loads - carboard boxes, plastic seed trays, i make mine out of modroc, cork bark etc


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i do want to keep away from cardboard due to urinating, faeces etc 
im thinking maybe cat littler tray or a drip tray you know the kind they use for bansai trees


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

You can always make your own hides out of salt dough, primer, paint and varnish it. 
Failing that, ceramic plant pots, anything really, you can paint and varnish most things to make them safe, that way you can paint them black yourself.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

dont know what sort of size i need really i want the hides ready for when they come obv


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

i just use carboard boxes normaly and just change them if they end up getting mess on them or just keep your eye out when your in the supermarket etc or failing that just buy one off of ebay or something if your only after 2 they shouldent set you back much


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

wonder if this will serve the purpose im after
Litter Tray by Clean 'n' Tidy - Pets at Home

alough the dimensions of : H 21.5 x W 42.5 x D 31cm

may be a bit big no?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a small dog basket for my boa, upside down. In the past I've used coir basket liners (type you put in hanging baskets).


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i thinks a trip to the garden centre is in order lol


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Plastic plant pots cut in two (length ways) = 2 hides.

Easy to clean, cheap to replace and look better than marg tubs.

For the Royal don't go too big as they will feel more secure in a smaller hide.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks and the corn island boa? what about him


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

scott stewart said:


> hiya guys getting my new snakes sunday corn island boa and spider royal cant wait
> 
> the corn island is 07 the royal 09
> 
> ...


Use newspaper as substrate & yes rubs are king,get the clear ones (just drill some holes in the side but not to low just incase the snake knocks over the water dish:gasp:
I always use drainpipe ([email protected]) as hides as they are easy to clean & easy to get the snake out off.Make sure you can push your fist thro it as a width guide.I've used it from a 2ft corn to a 62inch everglades plus both of my male royals.works a treat


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

scott stewart said:


> wonder if this will serve the purpose im after
> Litter Tray by Clean 'n' Tidy - Pets at Home
> 
> alough the dimensions of : H 21.5 x W 42.5 x D 31cm
> ...


use an upside down washing up bowl with the side cut out


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

jona said:


> use an upside down washing up bowl with the side cut out


ive got one of them in one of my vivs lol


----------

